# PCGH-Enhanced-PC 1337-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Gamerock [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 1337-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Gamerock [Werbung]*

						Die PCGH-Redaktion hat mit dem PCGH-Enhanced-PC einen günstigen Gaming-Rechner konfiguriert, der wie der Name schon sagt, genau für 1337 Euro zu haben ist. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 1337-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Gamerock [Werbung]*


----------



## JonnyWho (13. Januar 2019)

der Sinn von 1337 ist mit dem PC halt so garnicht gewährleistet. Aber okay, die Idee dahinter ist Werbetechnisch gut. Wird geld bringen


----------

